# Selective yellow headlight bulbs



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

not at all legitimate


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you have a 2018 with projectors, you almost definitely use a 9005 bulb, not a 9012. Check your stock bulb just to be sure.

The bulbs you're linking to are not a legitimate replacement for a headlamp. They are constructed in the​ same fashion as a turn signal replacement, and there's no way they offer the proper focus or output.

Quality selective yellow bulbs in 9005, or 9012 (or any other standard bulb for that matter) are going to be hard(impossible) to find, because by law a 9005 or 9012, etc, has to emit mostly white light.

And besides looks, what's the reason you want to go yellow? 2600-3000k bulbs put out less lumens than a whitish bulb in the legal range at the same wattage , meaning no bulb, besides an HID lamp is going to create the same luminosity as the stock halogen bulb.(HID lamps suffering their own issues with focus and glare) meaning any reduction in glare is going to be accompanied by a reduction in output. It's a perpetual loser to swap bulbs to get selective yellow on headlights. Your best bet is likely going to be tinting your housings if the lenses are still in good shape.(LaminX makes precut yellow kits, or many people, including race teams use kapton film/tape to tint lenses. Kapton tape is available on Amazon and eBay)

If you absolutely want a yellowish bulb, look into OSRAM Fog Breakers. They are about $30 on eBay. They are selective yellow, about 2600k, but they are only 60w, not the stock 65w.(further reducing output) but they are probably the only even remotely decent selective yellow bulb you're going to find.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> what's the reason you want to go yellow?


Back in 2012 I had LASIK surgery and I have some glare problems with my night visions, so anything that helps is great. Other than issues with glare I actually have very good night vision so a reduction in light output isn't a huge deal for me. In fact, a reduction in light output HELPS if it lessens the glare.

I had a Hyundai prior to my Cruze ownership and I bought JDM (Japanese Domestic Market) selective yellow headlight bulbs. During winter it cut down on a lot of glare that comes from snow- or ice-covered roads. The Hyundai was easy to shop for because the JDM replacements were standard headlight bulbs that were both low/high beams. It was a drop-in replacement and it worked great. I'd like something similar for my Cruze.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Your best bet is likely going to be tinting your housings if the lenses are still in good shape.(LaminX makes precut yellow kits


That's... actually... maybe a good idea! I just looked at what they offer on their website and it looks like some nice pre-cut tint film right on the front of the headlight housing. I could clean the housing up to be surgical-clean, apply that film, and then maybe stick a pair of higher-out put white bulbs in the housing and get a yellow tint to the light.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet is likely going to be tinting your housings if the lenses are still in good shape.(LaminX makes precut yellow kits
> ...


Some LaminX or Kapton paired with an upgrade to a 9011(HIR1) bulb is definitely gonna be your best bet for an upgrade to selective yellow. The original GM 25770739 HIR1 bulb or the Toyota 90981-13066 bulb are the best choice for an upgrade for the 9005. {These bulbs use the original spherical style capsule, the newer Philips/Vosla style bulb is also high quality as well as much more widely available and cheaper than the GM or Toyota bulb.}


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> If you absolutely want a yellowish bulb


The ebay seller responded with this suggested:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Kit-C1-60W-9012-HIR2-3000K-Yellow-Two-Bulb-Head-Light-Dual-Beam-Replace-Show/142391839260

What do you think?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > If you absolutely want a yellowish bulb
> ...


OMFG those are crap LOL. Not only are they still a "9012" which is highly unlikely to even fit in the projector....And of course there's the they are illegal issue, and the they aren't made properly to emit light in the proper focus, and the fact that this passive flexible heat sink stlye LED is the worst of all of the LED "bulbs". They are really unlikely to fit in housing, they are way too heavy and adversely affect output even if they were somehow magically correct light wise.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My bulb and kapton film suggestion is the only legal, safe way to get the results you want and improved lighting.

Anything else is illegal and jeopardizes durability at best, and will be anywhere from less effective, to glaring, to wildly unsafe and deterimental.


----------

